# Bipole speakers for all surround sound speaker



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

I am going to be setting up a 7.1 setup and eventually a 7.1.4 atmos setup. I'm considering using bipole speakers for all of my surround sound speakers (4). I am going to have two rows of seating in my theater room and the second row is going to be on a platform. I figured that the bipole speakers would be the best way to go. Does anyone have this type of setup? I am looking for feedback. I may only do the bipole speakers for the left and right surround and not the rears. Please help me make my decision. Thanks


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

In my opinion, dipoles or direct radiators make the best surround speakers. Dipoles because they deliver a diffuse soundfield and direct radiators because they can direct their energy towards the listening position and blend in well with the fronts.
Bipoles radiate front and back, so if you do decide to go with bipoles, you'd need to give them some space from the rear wall.
For myself, after much deliberation, I decided to go with Axiom Quadrapoles, which radiate in 4 directions and can be wall mounted. They can make a smallish space seem very large and worked well for me. I wouldn't be overly concerned about brand matching front and back for home theater purposes, for music, it's another matter..


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> In my opinion, dipoles or direct radiators make the best surround speakers. Dipoles because they deliver a diffuse soundfield and direct radiators because they can direct their energy towards the listening position and blend in well with the fronts. Bipoles radiate front and back, so if you do decide to go with bipoles, you'd need to give them some space from the rear wall. For myself, after much deliberation, I decided to go with Axiom Quadrapoles, which radiate in 4 directions and can be wall mounted. They can make a smallish space seem very large and worked well for me. I wouldn't be overly concerned about brand matching front and back for home theater purposes, for music, it's another matter..


Here's the thing, my back row of seating will be within 2 feet of the back wall. I don't want the rear surrounds to be useless and I end up wasting money on them. In your opinion do you think I should go with 5.1 and use quadrapoles as the left and right surrounds ?


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

That would be optimum. Rear surrounds are over-rated: most movies are not even encoded for 7.1, and even those which are, the effect is subtle. I have rear surrounds, and not much seems to happen there. You'd want to mount your side surrounds slightly behind your listening area at about ear level when you're standing. You'd also want to balance all your speakers through your processor/receiver so they are at the same volume level from your listening position.
The Axiom Quadrapoles are pricey, but you can get them used or check out Ebay (that's where I bought mine). Best of luck, and let us know how it turns out for you .


----------

